
Show HN: Reboot aviation – track development of air traffic during the crisis - bald
https://rebootaviation.com
======
bald
hi there! we originally built this tool for internal purposes (we're making an
AI to optimize ground processes in the aviation industry, with our main
customers being airlines, aiports & ground handlers) to understand if/when/how
air traffic will return (and thus our customers!)

especially interesting for us would be the recovery in China as leading
indicator (which, interestingly, so far did not really happen as capacity
expressed in seats flown has not really taken off again, despite the lockdown
having ended). we will use this as a first indication of how the aviation
industry will restart all over the world.

After some feedback from advisors, we decided to publish this dashboard.
appreciate any feedback!

